# Do All Handguns Have To Be Registered?



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be getting my Grandad's gun collection soon. Do the old S&W Handguns have to be registered even though they probably never were? Thanks!


Roscoe


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Although your State and local laws may vary, any firearm with a receiver actually made before Jan. 
1, 1899 is legally "antique." and not considered a "firearm" under Federal law. This refers to the actual 
date of manufacture of the receiver/frame, not just model year or patent date marked. (For example, 
only low serial number Winchester Model 1894 lever actions are actually antique.) No FFL is required 
to buy or sell antiques across state lines-- they are in the same legal category as a muzzle-loading 
replica. I regularly ship them right to people's doorstep via UPS, with no "paper trail." Think of it as 
the last bastion of gun ownership privacy.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

The only guns that have to be registered are specials owned by licensed dealers. Under federal and state law felons are forbidden from purchasing or having in possession.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks fellas for your info.



Roscoe


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

no


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Thanks fellas for your info.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


In the 0 zip codes around dayton.01, o2 etc you used to have to register with the local pd


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Unless there is some kind of city ordinance requiring registration with city( in Ohio) there is no gun registration.
When you buy a gun fro FFL you have to fill out purchase form and have background check. This form goes to
File of FFL, he has to turn them into ATF if he goes out of business. Even this is not registration. If you have your
grandfathers gun there is no provision to register it. This information does not apply to CCW permits, I don't know we're people come up with this registration crap.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> Unless there is some kind of city ordinance requiring registration with city( in Ohio) there is no gun registration.
> When you buy a gun fro FFL you have to fill out purchase form and have background check. This form goes to
> File of FFL, he has to turn them into ATF if he goes out of business. Even this is not registration. If you have your
> grandfathers gun there is no provision to register it. This information does not apply to CCW permits, I don't know we're people come up with this registration crap.


Yep no registration in Ohio. I think they have to in Michigan, but that's cause Michigan sucks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thre is no gun registration in Ohio


----------

